# This is photoshopped ya??



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... t=0&pos=15 not sure if that link is gonna work but if thats a real frog i think i found what i want haha


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Ya?

Ya.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

lol i figured that much... shoot that would be a wicked awesome frog


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

No, some of the forms this Tillandsia ionanthia boom just like the picture. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

The picture changed. The picture used to be of a "Tattoobates tribalonicus" Definately photoshopped.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

that picture of the plant is crazy too... what kind of light/soil moistness do those like i think i HAVE to have one in my new viv


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

Tillandsias are epiphytes and they will rot in soil. They need to be mounted on wood or something and they must have very good ventilation. If they do not dry out between mistings they will rot. In that specific picture, it's in bloom. Tillandsias, and all other bromeliads only bloom once, so you better make sure you're there for it. After they bloom, they send out 'pups' which are miniatures of the parents that shoot out from the sides.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

ahh so no go in a 10gal with a water feature huh... im guessing it would be too humid for them


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

Squidbillie said:


> The picture changed. The picture used to be of a "Tattoobates tribalonicus" Definately photoshopped.












I want a red amy done like this with flames, but I have never worked with photoshop :?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

once i get photoshop loaded back up on my comp ill do one for ya heh... its not all that hard


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

A frog like that would be soooooooooooooo coooooooooooool!!!!!!!!!!
Photoshop is fun. How much does that go for?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

photoshop is like around a $400 program unfortunatly.. although there are other ways of getting it heh


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

xxmutedyouthxx said:


> photoshop is like around a $400 program unfortunatly.. although there are other ways of getting it heh


 :shock: 

My friend got a legit copy from his school when he took a photography class.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

wow talk about a sweet deal... that musta been an expensive class for his school to offer


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

You can get much more affordable copies if you buy a student copy at a college book store.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

xxmutedyouthxx said:


> wow talk about a sweet deal... that musta been an expensive class for his school to offer


His school got a deal from Adobe since it was for education.


----------

